# [Test] Tineco A11 Master (Akku-Staubsauger)



## Aeton (11. April 2020)

Kabel- und beutellose Staubsauger sind immer mehr im Kommen.
Hier reiht sich zwischen Dyson, Bosch, AEG & Co. im mittelpreisigen Bereich der A11 Master von Tineco ein.
Dieser will durch austauschbare Akkus, eine starke Saugleistung und einen üppigen Lieferumfang überzeugen.

Ob er diese Versprechen halten kann und seinen Preis wert ist, will ich in diesem Test klären. 


*Danksagung*

Zunächst möchte ich mich bei Tineco für die Bereitstellung des Testprodukts bedanken. 


*Features und technische Details*

Der A11 Master ist ein kabel- und beutelloser Staubsauger mit elegantem Design und vierstufigem Filtersystem.
Er verfügt über zwei abnehmbare 21,6 Volt-Akkus mit 2000 mAh mit kombiniert bis zu 50 Minuten Laufzeit. Geladen wird an einer Wandhalterung mit doppelter Ladestation, die zudem über eine Aufbewahrung für den Staubsauger und drei Aufsätze verfügt.

Im Standart-Modus beträgt die Leistung 20 Watt bzw. 9.000 Pascal bei einer Laufzeit von 25 Minuten ohne motorisiertes Zubehör. Im Max-Modus steigt die Leistung dann auf 120 Watt bzw. 22.000 Pascal, wobei die Laufzeit dann - ebenfalls ohne motorisierte Bürsten - 10 Minuten beträgt. Das Geräuschlevel liegt bei 75 Dezibel, während die Leistung 450 Watt beträgt.

Ein weiteres Feature ist ein spülfreies Filterreinigungswerkzeug, mit welchem sich der Filter sofort säubern lässt. Hierdurch wird eine langanhaltende Saugleistung ohne Verluste, Lärmentwicklung und Unterbrechungen versprochen.
Zudem gibt es zwei beleuchtete Turbobüsten mit LED-Beleuchtung, die tiefsitzenden Schmutz in Teppichen effektiv lösen bzw. harte Bodenbeläge schützen und von grobem und feinem Schmutz befreien sollen.

Praktischerweise verfügt der A11 Master über zwei Modi:
Der Trigger-Modus bietet Saugleistung auf Knopfdruck, während sich der Dauerstrommodus für größere Flächen eignet.

Der Schmutzbehälter verfügt über ein Volumen von 0,6 Litern, der sich mit einem Tastendruck entleeren lässt. Außerdem sind der gesamte Staubbehälter und die Teile im Inneren abnehm- und waschbar.

Mit einem Maß von 111 x 28,4 x 26,4 cm kommt der Sauger auf ein Gewicht von 1,5 kg.


*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der A11 Master kommt in einem umweltfreundlichen und sehr kompakten Karton.
Die Erklärung für die überraschend kompakten Maße offenbaren sich im Inneren:
Wie ein ideales Tetritsspiel stapeln sich weitere Kartons, die für kompaktere Maße sogar eingeschnitten sind und wahrscheinlich nie wieder so verpackt werden können.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Lieferumfang befinden sich dann neben dem Staubsauger selbst eine elektrische LED-Multifunktionsbürste in voller Größe, eine elektrische LED-Bürste mit Softroller, eine 2-in-1 Staubbürste, eine Fugendüse, eine flexible und lange Fugendüse, eine Mini-Turbobürste, eine weiche Staubbürste, ein Haarreinigungswerkzeug, ein hartes Verlängerungsrohr, ein biegsamer Verlängerungsschlauch, ein faltbares Mehrwinkelrohr, ein zusätzlicher Akku, ein Doppeladapter, eine Wandhalterung mit Ladestation, Dübeln, Schrauben und Stromkabel, ein Extrafilter mit Filterreinigungswerkzeug, eine Schnellanleitung und eine klassische Bedienungsanleitung. 
Über diesen überaus üppigen Lieferumfang sollte man sich nicht beschweren können. Viele andere Akkusauger bieten nur ein Bruchteil solch eines Zubehörs.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Erster Eindruck und Design*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im ersten Eindruck überzeugt der Sauger. Er liegt gut in der Hand, rutscht durch die gummierte Handfläche nicht und auch das Gewicht ist nicht zu hoch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Verarbeitung ist im ersten Eindruck sehr gut, auf den zweiten Blick fallen allerdings ein paar Macken und Schlieren am Zubehör auf. Diese schränken aber natürlich keinesfalls die Funktionen ein und nach ein paar Monaten Nutzung werden wahrscheinlich alle Teile mehr oder weniger ein paar Makel haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das generelle Farbschema des A11 ist in einer Art türkisblau gehalten; leider gibt es auch keine anderen, unauffälligeren Farben. Zudem ist der Sauger hauptsächlich transparent gehalten, womit man die elektronischen Bauteile, aber auch den Dreck im Inneren sehen kann, was man technisch als Vorteil, optisch aber auch als Nachteil sehen kann.
Das Design ist somit vom persönlichen Geschmack abhängig, bei einem Staubsauger aber eigentlich auch nebensächlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Praxistest*

Leider sind beide Akkus beim Auspacken fast vollständig entladen, womit man mit der Nutzung nicht direkt beginnen kann.

Sind die Akkus aber dann geladen, ist man zunächst von der enormen Saugleistung überrascht. Besonders bei Teppichen bringt der A11 mit der Multifunktionsbürste Dreck zum Vorschein, den man vorher nie herausbekommen hat, was auch an den unterschiedlich langen, harten und weichen Borsten liegt, mit welchen Teppiche nochmals tiefer gereinigt werden können.


Die elektrischen Bürsten sind neben ihrer Drehfunktion auch mit Front-Leds ausgestattet, welche den Bereich vor der Rolle gut ausleuchten. Dadurch kann man noch vorhandenen Dreck leichter erkennen und besonders unter Möbeln und ähnlichem sind sie eine große Hilfe.
Wenn die sparsamen Lichter auch nicht so viel Strom ziehen werden, hätte ich mir dennoch gewünscht, dass man diese manuell deaktivieren kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiteres Ausstattungsmerkmal, welches auch für den Komfort beiträgt, sind die verbauten Rollen, welche im Gegensatz zu anderen Saugermodellen auch nicht nur aus billigem Plastik bestehen, sondern wirklich gut mitrollen.
Durch das Gelenk kommt man jedoch aufrecht nicht besonders gut unter Möbel, sondern muss den Sauger schräg halten, was aber kein größeres Problem ist.


Beide Walzen sind vorne kaum geöffnet, womit sich zwar die Saugleistung erhöht, größerer Dreck aber schwerer eingesaugt werden kann. Der Sauger muss hierzu dann leicht angehoben werden.

Auch die Hartbodenrolle macht ihren Job gut und entfernt Dreck, während z.B. hochwertige Holzböden geschützt werden.
Zur Reinigung der Rollen können diese auch einfach aus dem Gehäuse herausgenommen werden bzw. mit dem beigelegten Tool eingedrehte Haare einfach entfernt werden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Besonders hartnäckiger Dreck kann mit der Mini-Turbobürste entfernt werden, welche durch ihre geringe Größe und den beweglichen Rahmen viel Saugkraft aufbauen kann. Mit dieser kann man aber auch Matzatzen und Couchen von Milben entfernen.
Meiner Meinung nach hätte das Gummi vorne an den Walzen noch ein wenig dicker und breiter sein können, um wirklich gut und umfassend gegen Macken zu schützen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch das restliche Zubehör wie die flexiblen Rohre und Aufsätze lassen in jeder Situation gut mit dem A11 saugen; große und kleine, verwinkelte Flächen sind somit kein Problem.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein sehr kleines, meiner Meinung aber sehr effektives Feature ist der Triggermodus.
Dank eines kleinen Schalters vor der Power-Taste, kann man diese durchgängig aktivieren, ohne die Taste dauerhaft drücken zu müssen, was bei längerem Saugen Wunder für die Ergonomie wirkt.
Man kann dadurch die Hand anders positionieren, umgreifen oder den Sauger alleine hinstellen, um Gegenstände abzusaugen.
Dieses Feature habe ich bisher so nicht gesehen, nicht einmal die bekannten Geräte von Dyson besitzen es.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zudem ist der Sauger relativ leicht und klein, womit der Komfort relativ hoch ist.
Leider kann er - wie die meisten dieser Sauger - nicht alleine stehen, sondern muss angelehnt, oder besser noch auf den Boden gelegt werden, da er sonst verrutschen und umkippen könnte.


Das Fassungsvermögen ist mit 0,6 Litern relativ groß und muss je nach Grad der Verschmutzung mehr oder weniger oft entleert werden.
Der Inhalt lässt sich einfach über eine Klappe entfernen. Zudem lässt sich der ganze Behälter samt Filtersystem entfernen und kann dann unter Wasser abgespült werden. Verbaut sind mindestens fünf Filter, was zur Reinigung ausreichend sein sollte. Auch bei längerer Benutzung konnte ich nahezu keine Verschmutzungen im letzten Filter erkennen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die normalen Filter lassen sich abklopfen bzw. absaugen oder auch mit dem Filterreinigungswerkzeug absaugen, wobei dann aber auch wieder der andere Filter im System wieder dreckig.
Monatlich soll dieser Filter mit Wasser abgespült und getrocknet werden, ein Wechsel wird nach einem halben Jahr empfohlen. Somit ist man mit dem zweiten Filter für mindestens ein Jahr gerüstet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nun zur Laufzeit des kabellosen Saugers.
Im normalen Modus ohne elektrische Bürste läuft der A11 ca. 26 Minuten mit einer Akkuladung. Die versprochene Laufzeit von 50 Minuten wird also eingehalten.
Nutzt man dann eine der beiden elektrischen Bodenwalzen, verkürzt sich die Akkulaufzeit um knapp 5 Minuten. Zwischen den beiden verschiedenen Walzen gibt es jedoch keinen Unterschied.
Saugt man dann im Turbomodus mit den Walzen, verkürzt sich die Laufzeit rapide auf 10 Minuten; etwas länger ohne elektrisches Zubehör.

Sollten einem diese Laufzeiten jedoch nicht ausreichen, kann man die Extraakkus einfach nachkaufen, welche dann aber nicht mehr alle gleichzeitig geladen werden können. Dieses praktische Feature haben auch nicht viele Akkusauger.


Bezüglich der Lautstärke übersteigt der A11 mit knapp 80dB die angegebenen 75dB im Turbomodus, was dann schon relativ laut ist.
Im normalen Modus kommt der Sauger jedoch auf relativ leise und angenehme 65dB. Natürlich variieren aber je nach Untergrund und Bürste diese Werte auch ein wenig.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Aufbewahrung kann der Sauger einfach in die praktische Wandhalterung mit Rohr und Bürste eingehängt werden. Zudem können mit dem Doppeladapter noch drei weitere Zubehörteile, welche man häufig nutzt, an der Halterung angebracht werden. Die restlichen sechs Teile müssen leider anders untergebracht werden.
Ich persönlich hätte mir noch einen variablen Doppel- oder sogar Vierfachadapter für die andere Seite gewünscht, um bei Bedarf das ganze Zubehör mit dem Sauger lagern zu können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier können dann auch die Batterien geladen werden; einerseits per Kontaktladen im A11 selbst, andererseits über ein Fach auf der Wandhalterung
Lädt man einen Akku alleine an der Ladestation, benötigt dieser für eine vollständige Ladung 2,5h; lädt man einen Akku alleine samt Sauger in der Wandhalterung, dauert es 10 Minuten länger.
Sollte man beide leeren Akkus gleichzeitig an der Wandhalterung laden, hat dies keine Auswirkung auf die Ladedauer, der untere Akku benötigt aber erneut ein paar Minuten länger, bis dieser vollständig geladen ist.


*Zubehör*

Tineco bietet als Zubehör für den A11 Master ein Accessories Kit mit einem biegsamen Verlängerungsschlauch, einer Weichen Staubbürste, einem faltbaren Mehrwinkelrohr und einer flexiblen langen Fugendüse für 46€, eine elektrische LED-Softroller Bürste für 55€, einen Ersatzfilter für 11€, einen Ersatz Vorfilter für ebenfalls 11€, ein Filterreinigungswerkzeug für 28€, ein Filter Zubehörset für 20€, einen Ersatzakku für 75€ und ein Akku Doppeladapter für 27€ an.


*Fazit*

Zu einem Preis von derzeit 389€ ist der Tineco A11 Master kein günstiger Akkusauger. Dafür kann er aber mit vielen praktischen und auch einmaligen Features überzeugen.

Dazu zählt der sehr umfangreiche Lieferumfang mit einem zweiten Filter, die hohe Saugleistung, eine ausreichende Laufzeit, die geringe Lautstärke, ein ausreichend großer Behälter, die Led-Beleuchtung der Bürsten und die praktische Wandhalterung.

Negative Punkte gibt es eigentlich nicht, nach meinem Geschmack könnte nur das Gummi an den Bürsten ein wenig dicker sein und das Design des Saugers ist natürlich Geschmackssache.


Für mich die entscheidenden Features, die für den A11 Master sprechen, sind allerdings die Triggertaste und die wechselbaren Akkus, wobei ein zweiter auch im Lieferumfang enthalten ist.
Will man von diesen Features profitieren, muss man wahrscheinlich zu dem A11 Master greifen, da nur dieser darüber verfügt. Der Preis von 389€ ist zwar relativ hoch, dafür deckt der Sauger aber auch alle Bereiche ab. Sollte man sich den Staubsauger anschaffen, wird man von seiner Leistung aber sicher nicht enttäuscht sein.


*Links*

Hier kommt ihr zur Website von Tineco
Offizielle Website | Tineco

Und hier zu dem A11 Master
A11 Master | Tineco


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. April 2020)

Sind wir hier bei Stiftung Warentest?


----------

